# Festool stuff



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Got this for my shop festool set up but have it in the field this week.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh dude, I am so freaking jealous right now...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Sweet padpal. :glare:


Interested to see how you like it in the field. That thing needs masking dispensers as well.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Labeling the important stuff.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I am sure I got hooked up to one of those things in hospital after a motorbike accident 

Looks expensive..............so I too am jealous


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Got this for my shop festool set up but have it in the field this week.


 Sweeeeet!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice works station Dean.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That's pretty sweet Dean. You totally got me beat.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Got this for my shop festool set up but have it in the field this week.





mpminter said:


> Oh my gosh dude, I am so freaking jealous right now...


Yep very nice , got me beat . 
But still trying to pay off the mirka .


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Labeling the important stuff.


photoshop showoff


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Xmark said:


> photoshop showoff


Skitch show off, actually. Very useful ipad app!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Anyone lose one of these before?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Anyone lose one of these before?


You using a hammer to close it again?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> You using a hammer to close it again?


lol no. One day it was just missing. I looked all over for it. I am thinking one of the boys popped it off. They are mischievous.

It is off the cleaning kit box.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> It is off the cleaning kit box.


I figured by the size of the systainer, I've got the same kit. 

I'm sure you can get a replacement lock. Should only set you back $50.00 or so.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I figured by the size of the systainer, I've got the same kit.
> 
> I'm sure you can get a replacement lock. Should only set you back $50.00 or so.


lmao

I have not given up on finding it yet. I have a variety of torture techniques I have been honing for years now.


----------



## george p (Nov 5, 2012)

if its got room for coffee cup or the pot, i'm sold


----------

